

Apple’s iOS 5 Update Now Available For iPhone, iPad, and iPod Touch - llambda
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/12/apples-ios-5-update-now-available-for-iphone-ipad-and-ipod-touch/

======
glhaynes
List of things Apple is releasing today (perhaps incomplete?):

    
    
      iOS 5 (iPhone, iPad)
      Mac OS X 10.7.2 (and maybe 10.6.9?)
      Apple TV 4.4 Update
      updates to Pages, Numbers, and Keynote for iOS
      iPhoto 9.2
      Aperture 3.2
      Safari 5.1.1 (Mac, Windows)
      iCloud Control Panel for Windows
      the iCloud web apps
      Cards (and associated print/delivery service)
      Lion Recovery Update
      iTunes Movie Trailers app
      Find my Friends app
      AirPort Setup utility app
      updated iOS Remote app
      updated iOS iMovie app
      updated Find my iPhone app
      store for text message/alert tones
      iPhone Configuration Utility 3.4 for Mac OS X
      ...and of course the iCloud (and iMessage, etc) service itself, including migration tools for MobileMe, etc.
    

Oh, and the new phone is shipping this week [thanks, smackfu], including its
Siri service that relies on a server-side component. And iTunes 10.5
yesterday. And the white iPod touch. OK, I'll stop now.

Just might be a stressful time to be an Apple employee.

I remember it being reported that in the Jobs-Makes-Everybody-Cry-After-
MobileMe-Launch-Disaster meeting that he said that one of the major mistakes
they made was releasing too much at once - that they should've let MobileMe
simmer a while more instead of tying it to the iPhone 3GS launch. Guess we'll
see what happens this time. Hard to transition your whole software stack to
being integrated with a new cloud service without doing most of these updates
at once, I suppose, but they _could_ have shipped the software then waited a
month and shipped the phone. Would've been contrary to the "integrated"
hardware/software messages that Apple usually has, though.

edit: All in the shadow of a homepage that has nothing but a memorial to Jobs.
Classy. And, if they pull it off, should give a nice confidence boost that
such feats can be done even in the new era.

~~~
danh
Also: Xcode 4.2

~~~
quink
Also: White iPod Touch

------
AdamGibbins
Also OS X 10.7.2. Among other things, finally gives the ability to rearrange
spaces.

~~~
there
the three-finger swipe up and down once again scroll to the top and bottom of
the page in firefox after the 10.7.2 update.

the cursor movement seems to be faster at the same set speed, i had to turn it
down a notch after the update.

------
bryanh
Various errors when trying to install iOS5 on my iPhone 4. I'm getting
everything from error 3194 "This device is not eligible for the requested
build" to a generic error 3200 "Unknown error".

Coupled with some crazy Lion crashes lately, my anecdotal experience is that
Apple software is not "just work[ing]".

~~~
jreposa
The iOS 5 update errors are being reported as server failures on Apple.
Although, I admit I'm not helping the problem. It took 20+ tries to finally
get it to phone home correctly.

[http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/10/12/apples-
ios-5-upgrade-...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/2011/10/12/apples-
ios-5-upgrade-servers-are-slammed-causing-3200-or-internal-error-update-
issues/)

~~~
bryanh
Thanks for the link. I figured as much, though a more descriptive error
message would have helped.

------
davidhperry
Anyone know how to do a restore without backing up first? Like a lot of
others, the restore is failing for me when it communicates with Apple and
every time I retry, it does a backup that lasts about 30 minutes. I'd love to
just keep retrying without doing the backup each time.

~~~
ottbot
Try putting your device in DFU mode. This worked for me, after that clicking
restore (then update/restore) went straight to the verification phase..
Previous backup was restored when I finally get the update installed.

------
0x0x0x
Photostream... taking pics on the iPhone and watching them appear nearly
instant in iPhoto is amazing tech.

------
guelo
Does anyone know how iOS 5 runs on a 3GS? Does it bog things down?

~~~
joeguilmette
if i had a 3GS i would wait until the next iOS update comes out unless there
is a resounding "Wow!" from 3GS users.

~~~
guelo
I don't follow your logic, if there isn't a performance penalty I don't see
why anyone would keep using the older OS.

~~~
veyron
jailbreaks?

------
duarte
Multitouch gestures don't work on the original iPad, even though they worked
for developers on iOS 4.

I guess this is either to sell more iPad 2s, or because the performance when
switching apps is slower (it is), which makes the app switching gesture worse.

Either way it's quite a dubious decision IMO. iOS 5 is all about being able to
do more with the iPad. I've been using it a lot while writing my dissertation,
and the main issue is how slow it is to switch between safari/iBooks and the
writing app. The horizontal tabs in safari are a great improvement in this
sense.

------
navs
_sigh_ My poor iPhone 3G and I are completely left out.

I did update OSX to make use of the new iCloud but its really no use unless
you have an i-device with iCloud. I use Pages.app and was hoping I could make
use of the iCloud storage feature but it appears I HAVE to have its equivalent
Pages app for iOS to activate it.

:(

~~~
emehrkay
I feel old school because of my 3G. Be proud, brotha!

------
st3fan
What is the build number of this release? Can anyone confirm it is the same as
the GM from october 4th?

~~~
avirambm
Looks like it's the same as GM - 9A334 (source: <http://ios.e-lite.org/>)

~~~
cwh
nice, that's my page (ios.e-lite.org).

------
vl
With iMessage being released I wonder what is the plan for Facetime? Is it
complementary, or is it going to be killed? Are we going to get iMessage on
Mac/Windows as well?

~~~
dhbanes
Why would video chat be killed due to the release of a text chat service?

------
miles_matthias
Having lots of issues upgrading Xcode and iPhoto through the Mac app store.
Just hangs. I thought it might be because my mini needed another restart after
getting the lion update, but that didn't help either. Now since I tried to
update them, the Mac app store is showing them as updated even though they
aren't. No idea how I fix that...

------
cf0ed2aa-bdf5
Are there any unofficial mirrors yet? I have a 100mbit connection but the
download is just awfully slow.

------
nickpp
Download stalled... :(

~~~
modoc
Akamai caches weren't pre warmed. It should get better soon.

------
kpennell
3G owner, made that mistake with 4.0....just reverted to 3.1.2

Not making that upgrading mistake twice...

------
davidcollantes
Tried to download, always ended up with a "corrupted" download. Trying again
now, it says "5 Hours."

------
simonhamp
Downloading already here in the UK :)

------
jasonabelli
as doesn't auto correct to A's anymore. Yeah

------
sigzero
I'd definitely wait. Apple is swamped now.

------
jayp08
iMessage & location based reminders dont work on my 3GS :(

~~~
_frog
iMessage should work fine, location based reminders on the other hand are
iPhone 4 and 4S only.

~~~
jayp08
doesnt work for me..what do i do to make it work?? I cant see any option under
messages for activating iMessage.

~~~
zacharyz
This makes me wonder how the majority of the people are even going to use it
if it isn't immediately obvious how to activate it. I used this gigaom article
to setup it up on my 3gs: <http://gigaom.com/apple/ios-5-imessage/>

It works pretty well and I can't wait for the mac version.

------
artursapek
Why does Techcrunch always offer such exaggerations as "SMS dies today?" I'm
curious if people will actually use iMessage very much. It will be hard to
keep track of the relatively small amount of friends you know are on iOS5, and
people on iPods won't want to rely on having wi-fi for their SMSing.

~~~
ugh
You don’t “use” iMessage and you don’t have to keep “track of” anything.

If for friend has an iPhone you will automatically send her an iMessage, if
not you send a text. You won’t even notice. (The “Send” button changes color.
That’s all.)

(Yeah, TechCrunch is exaggerating but iMessage is very clever.)

~~~
seanmccann
The only problem is that most people will stick to the unlimited SMS plan. If
they have a small data plan (500 MB for example), they'd be using their
limited data.

~~~
antirez
iMessage offers more: you can send photos and videos, and you see the other
end typing if I understand correctly, so you can use it like a chat.

~~~
jemeshsu
More: you can use iMessage on iPad and iPod touch to send message to someone
using iPhone.

~~~
LeafStorm
Has Apple mentioned anything about Mac OS support?

